

Was the QWERTY keyboard purposely designed to slow typists?  - lliiffee
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/221/was-the-qwerty-keyboard-purposely-designed-to-slow-typists

======
franticromantic
Bizarrely no one chose to mention one of the "tales" i have heard for why
QWERTYUIOP is the top row: you can spell TYPEWRITER using these letters, which
was a neat demonstration for potential buyers, back when the name for this new
technology was up for grabs...

